# Shaking/Shivering



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Now that I'm done crying and freaking out, I figured I'd get some of you guys opinions on what happened. My boy, almost 7, has arthritis and has been doing so well to where we've only been having to give him a Deramaxx every 3-4 weeks. We took him hiking, and I was a little worried when he was going up and down all the steep steps and hills. It was a nature trail I had never been too, but next time we're going to make him stay in the flatter areas. When we got home, he really surprised me. There was no soreness at all. But earlier today I noticed him favoring his right leg. I don't know if the hiking all of a sudden just hit him, or if he injured it outside. Anyways, as he was coming back inside from using the bathroom, ready to go to bed, he was shaking/shivering. When he would breathe in, I could feel his chest area shiver. It freaked me out, so I did a little research as I was slowly stroking him. I noticed he stopped when I gave him a treat to munch on. But once he layed back down it was back. I kept stroking him, and it stopped again. He was getting sleepy and was very relaxed. I think it calmed him down having me with him. I was so worried and couldn't quit crying my eyes out. Has anyone experienced this before? What I read online was some dogs who got injured or had arthritis would shake/shiver whenever in pain. Any help on this? If it ever happens again I'm rushing him to the vet. He's back to normal now, so I wanted him to stay calm since he hates the vet as it is.

Do you think we just need to let him rest for a while? I've got a training session this Tuesday, but I think I'm going to cancel.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you given him the Deramaxx? He is likely in pain, even though he didn't show signs right away, from the hike the other day.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Charliethree said:


> Have you given him the Deramaxx? He is likely in pain, even though he didn't show signs right away, from the hike the other day.


Yes, when he was showing signs of pain, we gave him one. We also gave him one the night before we went hiking. We put a fish oil pill in his meal this evening. We're going to get him started on that, and also keep up with the glucosamine. I think it was just too much for him, but knowing Diego, he just keeps on going. He does best at flat open fields.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your poor boy. The only explanation I can think of is that maybe after he's had some time to rest after the hike, his joints swelled and inflamed in response to the unusual amount of exertion, much like how a muscle starts feeling sore a day or two after working out hard at the gym. Maybe next time this happens, you can just give him a dose of pain meds to help him get through the extra-sore period, and when the inflammation goes down, he'll be back to normal.

I hope he feels much better now! I know having you near him when he wasn't feeling well soothed him immensely.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Chaya said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your poor boy. The only explanation I can think of is that maybe after he's had some time to rest after the hike, his joints swelled and inflamed in response to the unusual amount of exertion, much like how a muscle starts feeling sore a day or two after working out hard at the gym. Maybe next time this happens, you can just give him a dose of pain meds to help him get through the extra-sore period, and when the inflammation goes down, he'll be back to normal.
> 
> I hope he feels much better now! I know having you near him when he wasn't feeling well soothed him immensely.


Thanks. I could tell in the way he was acting that something was up. He's getting some good sleep right now, so I feel a lot better. Hopefully him as well.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

This morning, we saw him shaking again. Ughhh, was so upset. I think I was shaking more than him, lol. We called our vet, and I was surprised they didn't want to see him. They said everything was normal, he just worked himself too hard and prescribed him some pain killers. Right now he's just laying down. He hasn't gotten up once today. But we're going to let him rest for the next couple of days. We've decided no more ball throwing, going up hills, steep steps, etc. Which is sad, because he's so obsessive over his tennis balls. He likes to play fetch more than a walk! But's it's for the best.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad he is doing better. You may want to keep him on the Deramax for a while, at least till he is fully recovered from his sore joints.
Having an arthritic dog myself, I know sometimes they want to do more than is good for them. It is up to you to not let him overdo it. I would keep it to mild to moderate exercise such as walking and swimming.
I am glad you are starting with the fishoil and glucosamine. Might also want to ask your vet about Adequan injections, which help lubricate the joints.
Good luck!


----------

